# ADCs v/s dummies driving for 0.30 a mile



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

If Lyft gets away with their new rates Uber will follow. Why bother with the expense of ADCs? It's better to have dummies with the glow lamps driving for free without all the expense of these cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lessthanminimum said:


> If Lyft gets away with their new rates Uber will follow. Why bother with the expense of ADCs? It's better to have dummies with the glow lamps driving for free without all the expense of these cars.


CLEANING.
MECHANICAL REPAIR
VEHICLE COSTS
LICENSES & CERTIFICATIONS
FUELING

ALL EXPENSES UBER DOES NOT HAVE.

YET THEY CAN NOT PROFIT ?

UNSUSTAINABLE !


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> If Lyft gets away with their new rates Uber will follow. Why bother with the expense of ADCs? It's better to have dummies with the glow lamps driving for free without all the expense of these cars.


Yup! Why bother when there will be thousands still driving for lyft after the rate cuts, And you know Uber is already planning to reveal there new rates soon.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Yup! Why bother when there will be thousands still driving for lyft after the rate cuts, And you know Uber is already planning to reveal there new rates soon.


the only reason the new rates havent got any attention is cause nobody uses Lyft in those markets

if these rates spread to Uber they will get attention and shit is going to hit the fan

Lyft is going to roll with it til the news finally picks up on it

heck, not even this site is giving the new rates any front story attention

all these new rates are going to do is fan the flames of spreading AB5 across the US faster than it would have without the new Distress Drive rates


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

charmer37 said:


> Yup! Why bother when there will be thousands still driving for lyft after the rate cuts, And you know Uber is already planning to reveal there new rates soon.


Rental drivers pretty much driving for Lower rates for a while .. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...t-express-drive-20190520-story.html?_amp=true


----------

